# Bellinky Linker



## Noelle (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi All, I just bought a Belinky Linker. Are there any videos on YouTube or any information on the linker other than the manual? I try to google info on this specific linker, but there's not much. Any help would be appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

I found this for you.

http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Britlady52/library/BELLINKY%20LINKER%20MANUALS?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Noelle (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Angela. I do have the manual along w the home study manual for it, but I'm looking more for people's experiences, tricks, videos. There are a lot more info on the Hague linker. Wish there was more for the Bellinky. Thanks though!


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

I have one of those Bellinky's... 

- Make sure the tension is set tight enough. It'll feel like it's too tight and you'll want to loosen it, but the stitches will be too loose if you do.

- Oil it as shown in the user guide. If you haven't, you will be amazed at how much smoother and quieter it becomes.

- Get yourself about a foot or two of 1/8" diameter see-thru, flexible plastic tubing (the kind used for aquarium pumps is good). Cut it into 1" to 1 1/4" lengths and use them as stoppers at various intervals along the length of the needle board. They will keep your knitting from popping off before you've gotten it under the presser foot and ultimately save you a lot of frustration.


----------



## Catriona1960 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi I have got a Bellinky never used it before I have got the study book but not the manual thanks for sharing


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the Bellinky and the Hauge, there are not much difference, - only the Hauge links circular ... and you can go on and on, if you have some long garment to link together.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is an excerp from the Knitters Review:
"I have a Bellinky Linker and it is an easy machine to operate, you just thread it up and link your pieces of knitting together on the comb links, turn the handle and you have a linked seam similar to that on the Hague, only difference is that the Hague goes round in a circle but with the Bellinky you link to the end of the comb and then start again. Try it without thread to start with just to see the action, its not complicated. (It threads up like a normal sewing machine). Bad news is that I have had no success in sourcing the linker needles.:


----------



## Noelle (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for those great tips, Jeff! I'll make sure to do that!


----------



## Noelle (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Birgitte, that's what I have read. I'm looking forward to testing it out!


----------



## Noelle (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Birgitte, that's what I have read. I'm looking forward to testing it out!


----------



## Noelle (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Beaz!


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, Noelle.
I have both the Bellinky and electric DL1000. For some things I actually prefer the Bellinky...sleeve and side seams, for instance. There are a few things that make it easier. Use smooth thin yarn for seaming; fingering/sock yarn, or 3/15 coned yarn is too thick for mine. You can link garments knitted from heavier yarn, but use thin yarn to seam. When new, a few pieces of tubing (mine were red)were included, but they eventually wore out. Small diameter aquarium tubing works well, as Jeff said. But I usually pin the layers together with long T-pins; remove them as you come to them, just like using pins with a sewing machine.

You can link longer sections, too. When you reach the end of the comb, remove the linked section, and begin mounting the knitting at the beginning end of the comb.

The needles are an industrial needle. I still have one extra left, in the original packaging. It is Organ brand, PYE-2 size 22. These have a bend at the tip. A quick internet search only turned up a listing in French. Originally these needles were made in Japan, but it looks like they are now Chinese. Anyway, line 2535(!) in the spreadsheet lists PYE-2. You will probably need to contact an industrial sewing machine business to see if they can order some for you. And no, my spare isn't for sale 

Irene Woods
http://www.clearwaterknits.com


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Jeff, thanks for the tips. I have had my Bellinky for about 30 years, but haven't used it for quite a while. During a house move, the yarn mast was broken, so it's difficult to use without that. But your idea about the tubing is brilliant. 
Lesley UK


----------



## Noelle (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you Irene! This helps also! I have not actually received my Bellinky (coming Monday &#128581, but the generous seller told me she used it less than 5x and all the original parts are there, including the 2 needles. I've read from other internet sources that the DL1000 needle works on the Bellinky. Is that true?

Thanks again everyone! Appreciate all your help and valuable information!


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

The needles look the same, but I never actually tried to interchange them, as the one in my DL1000 still has the original in it. Those needles are tough, and they last a long time (years!) if you are reasonably careful. Studio and Knitking, and I think Brother also, sold the DL1000, so you may be able to find a dealer that still has a replacement needle for it. The last I knew, Custom Knits and Manufacturing in the US and Peter Smith Trading in Canada listed them.

Irene Woods
http://www.clearwaterknits.com


----------



## Noelle (Jan 3, 2014)

Great, thanks Irene!


----------



## geeh (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi,

I know this is late but could help somebody who is searching for needles for the Bellinky Linker.

https://www.abcsewingmachine.com/products/needle-linking-orange1?variant=3669436933


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

geeh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is late but could help somebody who is searching for needles for the Bellinky Linker.
> 
> https://www.abcsewingmachine.com/products/needle-linking-orange1?variant=3669436933


This linker needs a long comb with appropriate "teeth" on one side - to work correctly.

It does NOT use only one "needle".appreciate your thoughtfulness ..tho.

There is currently a Bellinky on eBay -but NO Comb!! Over $200 plus shipping!!


----------



## perth_66 (Feb 20, 2017)

i am pleased to announce i have 20 old stock (new) pye-2 original organ bellinky needles for sale


----------



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you still have one oye needle? I know this is an old thread but im interested to buy one.


----------

